# T-shirt templates



## mrstakeebie

Where can I get tee shirt templates to use on my website to show off my designs or would I be better off just placing the different designs on their and not worrying about showing how they may look on a tee shirt?


----------



## COEDS

click the t-shirt templates link on the left side of the screen . Good luck ... JB


----------



## Solmu

mrstakeebie said:


> or would I be better off just placing the different designs on their and not worrying about showing how they may look on a tee shirt?


You'd be better off with actual product photos of the shirts themselves. Failing that, mockups on templates to show placement are probably a good idea. People like to have a visual for what the shirt will look like.


----------



## Fluid

Hanes has a great selection of images for marketing purposes. I posted a link in another thread.


----------



## Rodney

COEDS said:


> click the t-shirt templates link on the left side of the screen . Good luck ... JB


Here's the link to the t-shirt templates that JB mentioned


----------



## Ross B

Is there any template software around that auotmatically shows your design on the template in exact proportion? That is, let's say you have designed something that is A4 size. To fit on your monitor screen, the T-shirt template is obviously resized down proportionally from the size of a T-shirt in reality. If you place your design on the template, you can shift its position and adjust its size up or down manually, but is there a program that will take your design and automatically resize it in exact proportion to the T-shirt template dimensions, so you can see how the actual design size would look on a T-shirt? 

I know I could work out proportional A4 and A3 borders to superimpose on the template and re-size the design accordingly, but software that would do this automatically would be a timesaver (and would be useful in checking the appearance of designs on T-shirts of different sizes). Or am I expecting too much?

I'm having trouble explaining myself here! If anyone understands what I'm asking and can answer the question, would welcome your advice!


----------



## Rodney

Ross B said:


> Is there any template software around that auotmatically shows your design on the template in exact proportion? That is, let's say you have designed something that is A4 size. To fit on your monitor screen, the T-shirt template is obviously resized down proportionally from the size of a T-shirt in reality. If you place your design on the template, you can shift its position and adjust its size up or down manually, but is there a program that will take your design and automatically resize it in exact proportion to the T-shirt template dimensions, so you can see how the actual design size would look on a T-shirt?
> 
> I know I could work out proportional A4 and A3 borders to superimpose on the template and re-size the design accordingly, but software that would do this automatically would be a timesaver (and would be useful in checking the appearance of designs on T-shirts of different sizes). Or am I expecting too much?
> 
> I'm having trouble explaining myself here! If anyone understands what I'm asking and can answer the question, would welcome your advice!


This software that Tom created does what you're asking, but unfortunately, it's only for coreldraw (I think you're using illustrator?)
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t11670.html


----------



## Ross B

Yes, I am using Illustrator - but thanks anyway, Rodney.


----------



## Solmu

I think he said he was working on an Illustrator version? So that might be an option in future.


----------



## Ross B

Good one - looking forward to it.


----------

